# Police Officer Endy Ekpanya



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Endy Ekpanya*
Pearland Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, June 12, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 30

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Endy Ekpanya was killed in an automobile collision at the intersection of East Broadway Street and Country Club Drive while responding to a non-emergency call.

He was traveling eastbound on Broadway Street when a vehicle traveling westbound crossed over the dividing line and struck Officer Epankya's patrol car head-on. Officer Ekpanya was transported to Memorial Hermann Hospital where he died from his injuries.

Officer Ekpanya had served with the Pearland Police Department for one year. He is survived by his 2-year-old son and fiancée.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police JC Doyle
Pearland Police Department
2555 Cullen Parkway
Pearland, TX 77581

Phone: (281) 997-4100


----------

